# Would you like GW Primarch models



## GhostDog (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,

I was looking at some Primarch models online (both converted and resin kits) and thought how cool it would be if GW put a model of the Primarchs. Especially with all the Horus Heresy books. Actually just thinking now it would be a great tie in with the ending of the HH books.
It would be great if they made them in 40k (obviously a larger than a normal marine) size but even as just collection pieces would be great. 
Does anyone else buy them beside me?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I reckon I'd buy one or two. Maybe FW should do them as limited edition pices for games day or something? FW resin minis would be much better than GW ones too.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

That would be really cool. I'd like to see Fulgrim or whoever the Iron Warriors' primarch is...I'm sure he'd be badass.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think GW would have to make them at a larger scale.


On the one hand, if the Primarch models were about 30mm or slightly larger then GW would probably sell a ton of them, because people would want to use them on the table top as their space marine captains, chaos lords, or daemon princes. BUT that would devalue the Primarchs. Seeing Angron or Dorn or Roboute show up in every other marine or chaos army would leech away their ancient heroic quality.

On the other hand, if GW made Primarch models at say 4 or 5 times their current scale, then they would make great display pieces. They would be too big and too different from game scale to cheapen their place in the mythos of the Imperium. The only place I could see something like that showing up in-game would be as a piece of terrain, as a monument or statue.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I would like to see GW to Primarch models, especially the traitor Primarchs, before and after ascension. If GW was to do them, they probably get FW to do them.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

The only thing is to have ALL the primarch models they would have to be set in pre-heresy.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

i think that would be an awesome idea


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't like it. Sorry, but I've always thought it'd be a lot cooler to just go and convert. I've seen some pretty good examples. Using ones imagination to make up what they thought their favorite primarchs looked like.

If they ever were made I could see GW screwing the look of some of them up. Giving bad poses. I'd be kind of pissed off.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

the conversion does give you more freedom to do what you want I spose...but then there are people like me who have the conversion skills of a blind nurgling with an illness that makes them rubbish at conversion.

I would love to see some primarch models, all pre-hesery though.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_If_ they made the models the right way, _If_ they gave them appropiate poses, _If _ they didn't sell them at like £30 per model, _If_ they did every single one, including the traitor ones (post heresy as well), and _If_ they looked awesome, then I would defiantly get all 20 .


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _If_ they made the models the right way, _If_ they gave them appropiate poses, _If _ they didn't sell them at like £30 per model, _If_ they did every single one, including the traitor ones (post heresy as well), and _If_ they looked awesome, then I would defiantly get all 20 .


Thats asking for a lot Bane of Kings. If they can't even do one of those things right, asking for multiple parts to this is absurd. 

They still use the old model for Lord Mephiston for crying out loud. I actually liked when someone in GW was trying to defend how he looked.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, because, invariably, they would fuck it up. I am not saying GW are not good, but one of them would come out wrong. Also, I really don't want to see some POS, 12 year old can't paint worth shit, paint job on what is suppose to be one of the greatest figured of the entire universe.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> No, because, invariably, they would fuck it up. I am not saying GW are not good, but one of them would come out wrong. Also, I really don't want to see some POS, 12 year old can't paint worth shit, paint job on what is suppose to be one of the greatest figured of the entire universe.


Good point, it attracts the unworthy to destroy the better images of the Primarchs in our heads. Look at Calagar, ever since seeing people painting him crappy and wrong I never liked the fella. 

As suppose to going through all the trouble to construct one. I've seen good painters finish converting their primarchs and not paint them, because of the fear they have that they'd screw it up.


----------



## uber (Feb 28, 2011)

i think it'd be awesome to have the option to get them, but i also think that there should be rules governing their use in a list.

otherwise the games would be totally screwed up if the primarchs had abilities consistent with canon.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That sounds like a neat idea. There is certainly a couple I would get. Even without rules they would make great display pieces.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> I think GW would have to make them at a larger scale.
> 
> 
> On the one hand, if the Primarch models were about 30mm or slightly larger then GW would probably sell a ton of them, because people would want to use them on the table top as their space marine captains, chaos lords, or daemon princes. BUT that would devalue the Primarchs. Seeing Angron or Dorn or Roboute show up in every other marine or chaos army would leech away their ancient heroic quality.
> ...


They'd be Awesome objective markers!


----------



## lobukia (Jun 18, 2010)

I would love to see them create statues of them for terrain... at the scale of the other GW terrain statues


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

apocalypse?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would like to see statues of the loyal primarchs available for terrain. Do them as a set and It would make an great center piece for a city scape.

Do the traitor primarchs as deamons with Apoc rule sets for each specific model. They could be used as regular DP's in normal games of 40k.

They did that I'd buy them, if only just to paint them.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't they release a mini of Leman Russ a while ago? Moddled/posed somewhat like the cover of Prospero Burns IIRC. I remmeber being tempted to buy it, just to have, and I'm fairly certain is was direct from the GW website, because I remember linking my mate (who has a slowly growing SW army) to te page...

Unless I dreamt it all? WARP CURSE YOU FOR MAKING ME DOUBT MY OWN MIND!

Anyway... how awesome it would be depends on how the models look i suppose. Somebody (a member of staff at newcastle's GW I think) told me once GW don't make much profit out of their minis so if GW DID release them, they would probably have to be perfect to warrent them being released in the first place, and probably be only collectors items.

Spekaing of rules for using them... isn't there a datasheet for Angron in the Apocalypse section on the GW website?


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Statues I could see; actual super detailed models I'm leary of. Primarchs are just one of those parts of the hobby that we have all built up in our heads a certain way, and there is no way that GW would release models, and certainly not rules for, the Primarchs without screwing them up for some. Some things are better left to the imagination.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Maligant said:


> GW don't make much profit out of their minis


Your entire post is now invalid


----------



## Commissar Schultz (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd like to see a massive Diorama of maybe Ullanor, when the Emperor made Horus Warmaster. Have all the primarchs that were present at Ullanor there, with the Emp, hundreds of SM from all 20 (18) Chapters represented, lots and lots of IG units, Titans. The whole kit and kaboodle. But it would be strictly just a scenery/diorama thing.

I've seen some pretty massive projects that some GW stores have done, so I know it's possible. But for the most part pretty unlikely. The Primarchs should only be created once, and used just for scenery purposes. I just don't feel all that inspired by a lone Primarch standing there, it would have to be represented in a battle scene or something of great importance.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## GhostDog (Apr 16, 2010)

I wouldn't want rules for them to be used. That would ruin them. 
I did think after posting that maybe something like the statues that are described in The Lightning Tower would be great.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No thanks. Because Mat Ward will allow them to Counts As Captains.


----------

